# BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We have just re-stocked a limited supply of these euro fitment AGN valve covers. They were stock on the euro 20v non-turbo motors. And offer a much cleaner look.








-Reg $125 *on sale $89.00* + shipping or  Click Here  to buy
While they are a direct bolt on for the 1.8t motor, they do require some slight mods to be used on the US turbo motor. This involves slight clearancing for the press in coilpacks, or drilling to install the bolt in coilpacks. Also the crankcase ventilation system will need to be modified to work with this cover, due to the different location on the AGN cover. These are all minor changes, and many DIY's can be found searching here on vortex.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice but where am i gonna bolt down my hitatchi e coil packs


----------



## zbryant1010 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_ While they are a direct bolt on for the 1.8t motor, they do require some slight mods to be used on the US turbo motor. This involves slight clearancing for the press in coilpacks, or drilling to install the bolt in coilpacks. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (black forest ind)*

whatchoo talkin bout Willis?? these joints add 50whp.. minimum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

lol yeah right! I'd say 15 to 20 tops








free bump chumps


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_lol yeah right! I'd say 15 to 20 tops








free bump chumps








like anything else; it all depends on supporting mods.. with that giant hairdryer of yours, id say 50 wheel is conservative


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

iThread deleted my first post







No more jokes


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (velocity196)*

Do you guy do cool coating like this?


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_Do you guy do cool coating like this?


Sorry, we only offer them in the factory finish at this time


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: BFI - AGN 1.8t Valve Covers $99 (black forest ind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black forest ind* »_
Sorry, we only offer them in the factory finish at this time








Another free bump cuz I ran your mount inserts before I upgraded them.


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

probably picking one of these up in the coming week.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (black forest ind)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bfi cover here:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bfi cover here:









NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_nice but where am i gonna bolt down my hitatchi e coil packs

in the trash.


----------



## surfinsk8r (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright I know it was stated that it would be easy to find the DIY...but the search isn't coming up with it.
Any links?
TIA


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

This will give you an idea 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3904450


----------



## CABNFEVR (Oct 29, 2001)

I received mine today, just curious as it really doesnt make a diff now but are these aftermarket? I dont see any vw markings anywhere on the cover.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

ok fine i will whore my bfi cover as well thanks bfi:beer:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Boomdaddymack said:


> ok fine i will whore my bfi cover as well thanks bfi:beer:


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

*AGN Valve Covers ~ Price Drop! 

Now $89.00 !!!!* :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

Love the valve cover, love BFI!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

any pictures with the bolt down coils? Also an underside picture to see what it looks like after drilling and tapping??:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

any black Friday sale on these?!


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Unfortunately not this time.


----------



## c.bowen (Nov 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


GLIguy85 said:


> Love the valve cover, love BFI!


 sweet!!!


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

Ordered mine the other day, it came yesterday... :thumbup: for fast shipping... Got one more coilpack to clear... Then ill post up a picture to add to the collection.. and maybe a DIY for tapping the valve cover and notching it.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

jerseyjim0 said:


> Ordered mine the other day, it came yesterday... :thumbup: for fast shipping... Got one more coilpack to clear... Then ill post up a picture to add to the collection.. and maybe a DIY for tapping the valve cover and notching it.


:beer::beer:


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

I tried to order one tonight but it said you guys didnt have any in stock.. When will you have more i was hoping to get one fairly soon.

Thanks.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

AustinVaughan said:


> I tried to order one tonight but it said you guys didnt have any in stock.. When will you have more i was hoping to get one fairly soon.
> 
> Thanks.


We are out of stock on that item at the moment and expect them back in within the next 2 weeks. :beer:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Gonna Order One Of These Soon, Too


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Mr.V-Dub said:


> Gonna Order One Of These Soon, Too


 :thumbup:


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

in stock?


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on one of these... maybe after I get all of my broken sh*t fixed if I have the money left I can get some pretty bits.


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

EURidahO said:


> I'm so tempted to pull the trigger on one of these... maybe after I get all of my broken sh*t fixed if I have the money left I can get some pretty bits.


:thumbup:


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

jerseyjim0 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

We want more photos on people running BFI valve covers!


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Email sent, site says they're sold out


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Yes, Unfortunately we are waiting for more to come in stock. If you'd like to be put on an in stock notification email me @ : [email protected] 

- Tom BFI


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

eace:


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

any word on when you will have these again?


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

black forest ind said:


> We want more photos on people running BFI valve covers!


here is a photo of the bay as it looks in eurotuner this moth


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

Boomdaddymack said:


> here is a photo of the bay as it looks in eurotuner this moth


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## black forest ind (Oct 1, 2004)

eace:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Todd ur a gangsta :laugh:


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

When are you guys getting more?


----------



## Pitty (May 24, 2008)

push this one from the archive with a question:

i saw the agn cover in here many times, but sometime the coilpacks are barley in like oem (like the black mat big turbo w/harness cover this page) , sometimes they're not and turn left (like the red and wihte cover w/o harness cover, page 1)... my plan is to fit this cover on a mkb auq (as your awp i guess) plus the coilpack harness cover from the mk v gti, so can anyone tell me if it's def. work for me as i wish and why others turning them to the side..?

sorry for my bad english, be gentle, hope all understand what i want to know... :beer:


----------

